
My Brain Can’t Handle OOP Anymore - jpro
http://java.dzone.com/articles/my-brain-can%E2%80%99t-handle-oop
======
Delmania
My personal opinion on this OOP vs. FP debate is that this is a result of that
fact that OOP has been taught as being the only way to write software, not as
one of many. OOP has it's place. When you have a complex system that needs to
keep track of state since the entities within thayt system behave differently
dependng on the state, that's a good time to use it. Design patterns are like
chess moves, they give us a good place to start working from. However, if the
problem doesn't fit the pattern, most people try to make it fit rather than
redesining it based on what they learned. Functional programming is better for
time when you don't need state. You need an answer based on the current state,
but that's it. I personally think both paradigms have a place in modern
development..

------
Tinned_Tuna
I would argue that in this case, the author is technically wrong with his
argument.

You do not need to know the entire history of the foo object, only the
intrinsic state and the arguments to the current method call to determine it's
behaviour. This means that a method on an object can be modeled as add ::
(foo, integer) -> integer.

That is not to say that this is necessarily easy, and yes, singletons do
complicate this by making it difficult to know exactly what the intrinsic
state of an object is as they essentially hold a reference to something which
may be modified by something other than the foo object.

I fully agree that functional programming seems like a good idea right now,
but I would also say that this particular problem is mainly due to the
programmer failing to adequately control and rein in extra, unnecessary state.

------
spacemanaki
previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3938566>

